

Why Yahoo’s announcement today won’t get as much hype as Google’s - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2009/02/04/why-yahoos-announcement-today-wont-get-as-much-hype-as-googles/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This has radically altered my thinking about my launch. I'm going for the web
"old-school", not for the the early adopters, but why should I deliberately
lock them out. I can provide a couple of shiny things for the EA to find, use,
hack and adapt.

The ground swell propagation of usage is probably best accomplished by getting
an EA excited, so help them to help you, even if they're not your intended
actual market.

------
bdfh42
OK Robert Scoble makes a point or two here but you can't help feeling that the
sub-text is "If I can't have the shiny new toy on the first day then the toy
is not worth having."

